
OpenIndiana Hipster 2019.10 Released for Advancing Open-Source Solaris - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OpenIndiana-Hipster-2019.10
======
robbyt
As someone who enjoys artisanal coffee, owns a large vinyl collection, makes
his own kombucha at home, and ran Solaris 9 long long ago, I find the term
"hipster" a bit offensive.

